# A New Daily Writer On 01-jan-2014 For Me



## Final Strut (Jan 3, 2014)

A call maker that I know heads out to the shop every year on January first and makes a new call for himself. This is a tradition that he has been carrying on for 15+ years.

When I was out freezing by tail off in the shop on the first and I noticed that my heater was starting to spit and sputter a little more as it fired up each time telling me that it was thirsty for more fuel I remembered this call maker's tradition and I told myself I had time for just one more pen for me.

I dug around through my call blanks in search of something that I had not turned before. I knew it would be going on a Jr. Gent so I wanted something a little nicer to compliment the hardware. My initial thought was chrome as I have never been a real big fan of gold anything. As I dug deeper and deeper in my box of blanks I came across a piece of Brown Mallee. This was the piece. Still convinced that I could fit this blank with chrome hardware I spun out the blank and put my standard 15 coats of CA on. As I put the chrome next to the finished barrels It became clear that this pen was going to be gold. This is now my new daily writer equipped with a blue Pilot G2 refill.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 3, 2014)

Every time I make something for myself, either a customer sees it and wants it, or my wife takes it away from me :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Great looking For, Fit and Finish.
Nice choice of components and plating to show off a nice looking piece of Aussie Brown Mallee.
Well done.

Les


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2018)

Very cool. I have a buddy who wants a pen made using the pilot g2 ink. Did you have to modify anything on them?


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. I have a buddy who wants a pen made using the pilot g2 ink. Did you have to modify anything on them?



Hope he sees this, Scott hasn't been on here in over a year


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2018)

I know. I was hoping he would get the notification ....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2018)

Ima dummy. I thought that it said last month. Apparently this year is still 2018....not 2017 still....I'm confused. I'm going back to bed....
Derp....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

